# Riding Instructor Nearr Tarporley ?



## Tadah (26 August 2013)

Hello

Can anyone give me any recommendations of a riding instructors that will come to our home that are very good at teaching/dealing with children with Autism and very novice husbands  (He isn't a novice husband, have been training him for a few years now lol)

We are just outside Tarporley.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JillA (26 August 2013)

Lisa Pritchard is at Knutsford and not only is she a Level II Centred Riding Instructor but she has a really good simulator and a network of good LI CR Instructors in the Cheshire area. It would be worth a chat at least - she isn't teaching much at the moment as she is recovering from a nasty leg break, but she will recommend a course of action for you.
http://www.themodernhorse.co.uk/


----------



## Tadah (26 August 2013)

Hi 
Thank you for the link, the simulator looks fab, probably be excellent for my husband to start on.

Thanks


----------



## Kathyt (26 August 2013)

There is also Rachel Green who is an EE instructor that would cover your area.  She also teaches at Telford Equestrian Centre and teaches for the RDA http://www.thinkandride.co.uk/#/price-list/4572775239


----------



## emmah (27 August 2013)

Bianca Mortimer(was Bairstow) is based in Tarporley and she teaches lots of children and novice adults.  She has taken me from being useless to jumping round BE80s   PM if you want her number


----------



## maggiesmum (30 August 2013)

I'd also recommend Rachel Green, I also know that she volunteers with the RDA so has some experience with autism and has a very calming manner.


----------

